# Very rare baby gaggia



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi all. thought you might like to see this little beauty i just finished refurbing

a very rare late 1970's original baby gaggia fully restored and works well, even has the original handle ( no longer made) and the original manual. a real treat.this was the first home espresso machine to use the pressure system in a way to make crema for espresso. in the coffee world an "antique" if anyone interested make me an offer before i send to auction

would be ideal for coffee shop or similar, a real talking point


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

defo over the £100 not wholly sure of true worth as i have scrolled t'internet and cant find one with all original aspects, handle etc. even has a solid brass holding plate.

mark


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

A very nice looking machine! Cooler than retro even.

Good luck selling it


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

thanks, sure it will sit well in a coffee shop or cafe.

mark


----------



## surfingjoyner (Dec 12, 2011)

Here is my retro gaggia to add to thread


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

just to let you all know, if interested this machine is now on ebay if your interested ]

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180804088389


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

God, I had one of those years ago, exactly the same, which I brought back from Italy in the days when you couldn't buy espresso machines here. Sadly, the orange paint flaked off, it fell into disuse and I gave it away a couple of years ago.

But the really sad thing is no one taught me how to use it. I had no idea about grinding and tamping and wondered why the coffee tasted so weak (water must have rushed through the grounds in all of 5 seconds). There was really no home espresso culture then and people thought I was a bit eccentric.

My current Gaggia Classic is remarkably similar (the only real difference is the solenoid valve). I just hope a know a little more about how to use one now.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

this has a solenoid too, was hidden under the boiler lol but yeah they do have one. lovely looking aint they.


----------



## dbairduk (Dec 22, 2011)

there is a nice orange gaggia mdf grinder going on there too at the moment.. might make a good combo


----------



## Khalil badi (May 24, 2021)

Im about to buy one.

Exactly like this one.

It's also orange.

OMG. A 50 years old espresso machine!!!

I olso seen a 1952 american espresso machine a couple of days ago.


----------

